# Just got my Motobecane Fantom Cross Uno ... but...



## jwa1920 (Jul 19, 2009)

*Just got my Motobecane Fantom Cross Uno ... but... help!*

So I just got my Fantom Cross Uno via UPS two days ago from Bikesdirect, and ended up running into a frame alignment issue. I was really excited - I had been laying in bed up at night looking forward to assembling my first single speed bicycle, but guess I'll have to hold off on that for a minute. Here's the story.

The box came in decent condition, dropped off by a guy who I used to work with (I did a part-time stint at Fed-Ex in college and would see this guy around my route all the time). The rear brake had torn a hole through the box, but I guess this is a common problem and anyway the brake barely seemed scratched. 

I opened up the box and pulled the bike out. Everything seemed to be in order except some minor scratches on the wheel and slightly deeper ones on the crank, not a huge deal to me so I started to assemble it. I did notice, however, that the brake cable holders on the top tube of the frame were not on the bottom, as in the picture of the bike on the Bikesdirect site and in other pictures of the Uno, but were kind of off to the side instead of directly on top of the frame - like 20 or 30 degrees off from the top, although they were perfectly in line.

Anyway, headset, pedals, etc. went on without a hitch, although I probably scuffed the cranks a little more with my crescent wrench while installing the pedals. Brakes and truing the wheels were a bigger issue for me, and after some hours fiddling, I decided to take my bike to the LBS to have them take care of it.

Here's where things started to go sour. I showed my bike to the mechanic, basically saying I wanted the brakes adjusted and the wheels trued. It was immediately apparent he either didn't like me buying a Bikesdirect Motobecane or just didn't like those bikes in general, telling me he'd always found problems with those bikes. He put it up on a bike stand and checked the frame alignment, using something similar to the Parktool Frame Alignment Gauge-2, and showed me that the frame was out of alignment, in exactly the same manner as the picture below "Result #3" on the Parktool site:

http://www.parktool.com/repair/readhowto.asp?id=43

with a little under a half-inch gap between the seat tube and the gauge. I asked if there was something we could do, thinking "Oh no - not my new bike, there's no way," saying "Can we install spacers? Is there a tolerance for frame alignment?" etc., and he shook his head and went to get the store manager. 

The store manager talked with the chief mechanic for a minute, and came over to me and rather rudely told me I had a defective bicycle and they would refuse to service it. Incensed, and thinking that the chief mechanic just had a grudge against internet-order bicycles, I called around to another LBS and told them the story. They didn't seem to have any preconcieved notions about Bikesdirect, although they'd heard of it. They said although they would take a look, from what they heard I would probably end up getting the same refusal of service from them, albeit more politely - because with the frame that far out of alignment, any number of problems could occur - chain falling off the cog, wheels dishing, etc. etc... which deterred me from going home, fixing up the rest of the bike myself, and riding it. Sadly enough.

So I'm disappointed. I emailed Bikesdirect telling them what my LBS told me, and that I'd like a new bicycle since what I have is evidently a manufacturer's defect. I'm expecting not to have to pay for shipping, since I got what is evidently a defective bike. But we'll see.

Any feedback, guys? Is a half inch out of alignment too much? Anyone else have this type of problem? Is there any acceptable amount of misalignment? Am I correct to request a new bicycle? It's a lot of questions, I know, but I put a lot of excitement into getting this bike and am kind of disappointed.

I'll follow up and let you know how Bikesdirect responds to my concerns.

Happy trails.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

jwa1920 said:


> So I just got my Fantom Cross Uno via UPS two days ago from Bikesdirect, and ended up running into a frame alignment issue. I was really excited - I had been laying in bed up at night looking forward to assembling my first single speed bicycle, but guess I'll have to hold off on that for a minute. Here's the story.
> 
> The box came in decent condition, dropped off by a guy who I used to work with (I did a part-time stint at Fed-Ex in college and would see this guy around my route all the time). The rear brake had torn a hole through the box, but I guess this is a common problem and anyway the brake barely seemed scratched.
> 
> ...


I already responded to your other post
and sent you a PM

Now that I read this post, I am a bit more suspect
It could be that the frame was bent in shipping

OR it could be the dealer you went to has issues with all inter-net bikes [some shops are like that]

But either way, I want to get either the bike or the frame back
and check it out
and get you on a new bike that you will be happy with

please PM me for quickest results

Mike


----------



## jwa1920 (Jul 19, 2009)

*tried to PM you*

Hi Mike

I tried to PM you but it says your mailbox is full - so i'm posting on this thread

I appreciate your quick response - just let me know via PM how I can get you my bicycle for your inspection or return

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Buckaloni (Apr 16, 2006)

Personally, I'd have held off posting about this until there was really something to post about, ie "Bikes Direct really took care of my issue or BikesDirect didn't" Just my opinion.

BTW, I received my Fantom Cross Uno back n December, same brake hole through the box(as have just about everyone else) No frame issues, though. Hope you and Mike come to an amicable resolution.


----------



## jwa1920 (Jul 19, 2009)

Well,

After about 100 miles on my Fantom Cross Uno, I can say I'm a happy customer. Being the sort of guy I am, I had to take it to a THIRD bike shop for a third opinion. I rode the bike to the bike shop and the guy took a look; he said if it rides fine I should be okay. Even after that I was still on the fence, and that night I decided to take a 25 mile bike ride over to my girlfriend's house in the next town over.

Well it was an awesome ride. I really didn't miss the gears at all except on the massive hills - there were two - but i probably would've walked up them anyway, granny gears or no.

So I'm happy. 

Thanks to Bikesdirect for staying in touch throughout the process and I can say that I'm a satisfied Bikesdirect customer. To anyone who's on the fence about this bike I can say go for it.


----------



## hgaskins (Aug 3, 2009)

> Personally, I'd have held off posting about this until there was really something to post about, ie "Bikes Direct really took care of my issue or BikesDirect didn't" Just my opinion.



Fair enough to voice ones opinion, but I for one get more out of a post when it builds a time-line from purchase to resolution. It gives one a feel for the steps taken to resolve an issue.

I've just recently ordered a Motobecane Grand Record which is a budget priced bike. It will be here on Friday 08/07/09, and for good or bad I will post my experience honestly. In the meantime I've been reviewing posts from other individuals such as the one made by jwa1920. This is in fact my first post on this forum. HLG


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

hgaskins said:


> Fair enough to voice ones opinion, but I for one get more out of a post when it builds a time-line from purchase to resolution. It gives one a feel for the steps taken to resolve an issue.
> 
> I've just recently ordered a Motobecane Grand Record which is a budget priced bike. It will be here on Friday 08/07/09, and for good or bad I will post my experience honestly. In the meantime I've been reviewing posts from other individuals such as the one made by jwa1920. This is in fact my first post on this forum. HLG


I'd advise photographing the unopened box from all angles, including the tag, when it gets to you, so as to document the damage or lack thereof should there be a problem with the bike. I do that with any online purchase over a couple of hundred dollars. That way the supplier never has to wonder if there was damage in shipping. Shipping insurance will (quite rightly) not cover 'shipping damage' unless the carton it came in is damaged. The shipper is expected to pack the item inside in such a way that it won't be damaged unless the box is also damaged. Naturally, if it's a signature delivery and you see damage, have the driver give you a receipt saying the box is damaged before you sign.


----------



## hgaskins (Aug 3, 2009)

> I'd advise photographing the unopened box from all angles, including the tag, when it gets to you, so as to document the damage or lack thereof should there be a problem with the bike. I do that with any online purchase over a couple of hundred dollars. That way the supplier never has to wonder if there was damage in shipping. Shipping insurance will (quite rightly) not cover 'shipping damage' unless the carton it came in is damaged. The shipper is expected to pack the item inside in such a way that it won't be damaged unless the box is also damaged. Naturally, if it's a signature delivery and you see damage, have the driver give you a receipt saying the box is damaged before you sign.


All good advice. I've been buying computer parts online for years from sites such as newegg and everything comes shipped by UPS. I will be here when it arrives so if there is any damage it will first be noted by the driver (done that before), and then I will photograph it before even moving it. UPS and I've had a more than one run-in over the years and I think they now supper inspect before delivering. But all good advice and worth posting for others to read.:thumbsup:


----------

